# Bonding Bunnies New Video



## Griffin Elfant (Jun 9, 2019)

Hey everyone! I just posted the second video up on my youtube channel! It showcases Daisy's second speed dating session at our local rabbit shelter! I am very excited to say we adopt Saturday! But who will we adopt?! I would really appreciate your support, if you have a gmail you can log in through youtube, please like, comment, subscribe, hit that notification button, but most importantly... ENJOY!


----------

